# Lena Gercke walks the Runway at the Felder Felder Show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Days in Zürich 2013 - Nov. 13,2013 (4x)



## Mandalorianer (15 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die flotte Lena


----------



## MetalFan (15 Nov. 2013)

Wenn man sich das so anschaut könnte man meinen, das es entweder irgendwo reingeregnet oder sie vergessen hat sich nach dem Haare waschen abzutrocknen!  

:thx:


----------



## tom009 (15 Nov. 2013)

nich übel

danke für fesche lena


----------



## gumani (15 Nov. 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## waldmann44 (15 Nov. 2013)

Schönen Dank


----------



## koftus89 (16 Nov. 2013)

herzlichen dank.


----------



## Meyjoach (16 Nov. 2013)

vielen dank


----------



## Bounce2k (16 Nov. 2013)

Lena ist so heiß danke


----------



## fabiii (16 Nov. 2013)

chic chic chic


----------



## lebaron (16 Nov. 2013)

auch sehr gut


----------



## Erikjo (18 Nov. 2013)

Danke für Lena!!!


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2013)

tolle Beine


----------



## Dudeldu09 (25 Nov. 2013)

Da konnte sie noch lachen bevor sie den Waldi im Fernseh blamiert hat


----------



## twstee (22 März 2014)

Wunderschön


----------



## toblohm (19 Aug. 2014)

Feine Frau


----------



## pimpf2 (6 Sep. 2014)

Lena ist immer heiß.


----------



## Maeddis (7 Sep. 2014)

sehr sehr cool


----------



## zool (8 Sep. 2014)

Naja, ungeschminkt sieht sie nur mittelmäßig aus! thx trotzdem


----------



## jakob peter (9 Sep. 2014)

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## gunt34 (3 Okt. 2016)

lena ist hammer


----------

